#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Basboussa / giesmeel cake Heerlijk!

## Maria999

Salam allemaal,

Ik vind basboussa altijd heerlijk!
Ben straks van plan om er zelf een te maken.
Maar voor de ervaren bakkers,
Wat is het lekkerst om erover heen te smeren vlak na het bakken?
Op internet kom ik jam en honing tegen.
Maar welke van de twee maakt de cake zacht en sappig?

Hoor het graag! :chef:  :chef:  :chef:

----------


## AnneleinKoot

Jam, denk ik...

----------


## Oegt_S

Ik gebruik altijd suikerwater. Dat is je kookt het water samen met suiker tot het een beetje dik word als een soort siroop en dan rustig over heen gieten. Met als laast kokos over heen voor decoratie.

----------


## leilah24

Kun je het recept plaatsen?? Thanks

----------


## lady87

Plaats aub het recept!

----------

